# introduction, plus tachometer problem



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HI!!! My nick name is beef, my real name is keith. I sail the lovely waters of lake Sakakawea ( 178 miles long, 4 miles wide in places, 1200 miles of bay filled shore line ) in North Dakota. I've been a Sailnet member for several months. This is my first post. Nice to meet you all. My problem is in the tachometer of my 1985 Yanmar 2GMF. May & June, tach working just right, July intermittent tach action,now nothing. I checked the tach needle mount, wiring etc. I think its the sending unit. Any comments, has anybody changed out one of the sending units? thanks for the help.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Are you certain there's a "pickup/sending unit"?.. many engines take the tach signal off the alternator.. When your tach quits check and see if you're actually still charging.. Could be as simple as alternator brushes.

Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for the reply faster. The tach sending unit is mounted in the bell housing just above the starter just off the engine center line.


----------

